# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Eetstoornissen,Oorzaak en behandeling - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Eetstoornissen:Oorzaken en factoren*
> 
> *Oorzaken en factoren*
> Er is niet één oorzaak voor het ontstaan van eetstoornissen aan te wijzen. Een combinatie van factoren speelt een rol. Omdat anorexia en boulimia overwegend bij vrouwen en meisjes voorkomen, hebben cultureel-maatschappelijke en sociale verklaringen zich tot nu toe grotendeels toegespitst op hun situatie. Maar ook jongens en mannen lijden aan eetstoornissen. Het zal daarom duidelijk zijn dat geen van de factoren op zichzelf de doorslag geeft. Het gaat altijd om een samenspel, waarbij de invloed van de specifieke factoren bij elke patiënt weer enigszins anders kan liggen. Globaal kunnen de volgende factoren worden onderscheiden.


(bron: sabn.nl)

----------


## omatoos

ik heb last van een eetstoornis ben wel in behandeling,maar ik eet steeds minder en toch val ik niet af, ik heb het daar heel moeilijk mee.weet iemand hoe dat komt/

----------


## sietske763

je zegt dat je weinig eet, dat is dus de oorzaak, je lichaam stelt zich op als in een oorlogssituatie, zoveel mogelijk KCAL opslaan in vetten.
3x een goede maaltijd met weinig KH of goede KH en veel tussendoortjes, dan blijft je lichaam in verbranding

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Altijd lastig dit onderwerp! heb dit zelf meegemaakt en spreek uit ervaring dat het lastig is! Maar je moet het wel in je eigen tempo zien op te lossen! gaat het te snel dan val je zeker terug en kan je weer opnieuw beginnen!
Hulp zoeken en aannemen is het moeilijkste maar is wel de start! Sterkte!

----------

